# Hilfe PcWorX



## manf (5 Mai 2008)

Wir haben in der Schule eine SPS Programmiert mit der wir eine Wasserpumpe steuern konnten. Jetzt sollen wir eine Ausarbeitung dazu machen, was auch kein problem ist bis auf eine Aufgabenstellung.

• Beschreiben Sie die Arbeitsbereiche Buskonfiguration, IEC-Programmierung
und Prozessdatenzuordnung in PCWorX.

ich weiß irgendwie nicht so Recht was ich damit Anfangen soll... vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiterhelfen und was dazu sagen weil ich die Ausarbeitung Übermorgen abgeben muss aber keine möglichkeit mehr habe an das Programm heran zu kommen.

danke im Vorraus


----------



## ramazz0tti (5 Mai 2008)

moin,

pcworx 3.xx fuer aeltere und 5.xx fuer neuere ilc-/rfc-controller kann man bei phoenixcontact.de als demo herunterladen.

einzige beschraenkung der demo ist die begrenzung des prozessabbilds auf max 8 byte i/o, die basislizenz mit 32 byte i/o ist in der ebenfalls dort herunterladbaren dokumentation des ilc150-starterkits enthalten.

Produktkataloge
Komponenten und Systeme - AUTOMATION
Software
PC WorX oder PC WorX 3



-> demo -> downloads

dort sind auch eventuell relevante dokus dazu.

es gibt auch kostenlose halbtaegige schnelleinblicks-"schulungen" an diversen standorten in deutschland, wobei das mehr ist, um einen kleinen teil der moeglichkeiten der steuerungen und der software zu zeigen, weniger um wirklich mit der software arbeiten zu koennen.

allerdings ist uebermorgen etwas kurzfristig, um zu o.g. thema sinnvoll behandeln zu koennen, wenn man noch gar nichts mit pcworx gemacht hat, ansonsten bieten eventuell die pdfs von der phoenixcontact-seite einen groben einstieg.


----------



## manf (6 Mai 2008)

alles klar danke für die hilfe, werde mal gucken ob was brauchbares dabei ist, aber ich denke schon 

wenn nicht muss ich für morgen improvisieren


----------

